# Tri-Hull in choppy water



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey folks. Just looking for opinions on hull designs for choppy bay or sound water.
Looking at this type, how well does it perform for fishing the sound or bay when it gets choppy ? 
I'm told the skiffs will be a rough ride and will get you wet. Shallow draft v hull with CC is preferred but the price is right on this tri hull. I would modify the deck to be more suitable for fishing.
Thanks.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

i've had a tri hull. in my opinion depending on how choppy it gets this would be a rough ride.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks Joe. I'm also considering a Key West Sportsman 1720 with a V hull hoping it is a shallow draft.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

Arnav said:


> Thanks Joe. I'm also considering a Key West Sportsman 1720 with a V hull hoping it is a shallow draft.


If you go to keywest boats it says draft is 10". You may want an electric motor and raise your outboard to go that shallow. its tough to get a shallow boat that will handle rough comfortably.
good luck.


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Which again goes to show, you need more than one boat.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

jahtez said:


> Which again goes to show, you need more than one boat.


You sure are right there !
I have 5 now. Kayak, canoe, flat lake jon, 14' alu Sylvan deep v, 18' pontoon. Now I want only 1 more that will be a reasonable compromise between a fair weather bay boat, and for fishing the sounds with maybe speed enough to get out of trouble ... if necessary. I saw a guy in a small whaler boat near the Hatteras ferry dock, wind was 40 kt. He was cruisin along but looked to be getting beat up a bit. 16-20' CC's look nice and might suit my needs ?
Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You want something like an old privateer or c-hawk what's considered a modified v hull. 

You couldn't give me that old manta ray or whatever it is in the picture. Also keep in mind that fiberglass only has about a 50 year lifespan


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Benji said:


> You want something like an old privateer or c-hawk what's considered a modified v hull.
> 
> You couldn't give me that old manta ray or whatever it is in the picture. Also keep in mind that fiberglass only has about a 50 year lifespan


Ok, great info, thanks !
How do feel about an aluminum boat in salt water ? Several nice deep v 16 - 18 footers listed.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Aluminum is fine, it'll pit over time if you don't rinse it off and keep it painted. Deep v isn't likely going to be shallow draft. Any time you see a boat that's a "deal" you really need to go over it with a fine tooth comb. Not saying they aren't out there, but it's easy to end up with an expensive project or something you have to pay $ to dispose of.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Benji said:


> Aluminum is fine, it'll pit over time if you don't rinse it off and keep it painted. Deep v isn't likely going to be shallow draft. Any time you see a boat that's a "deal" you really need to go over it with a fine tooth comb. Not saying they aren't out there, but it's easy to end up with an expensive project or something you have to pay $ to dispose of.


Wish I had someone with experience nearby to comb this one over with with/for me. Might go look at it. 80 Yamaha.
Thanks Benji,


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

i have a 1990 16' smokercraft aluminum modified vee boat w/ 40 hp merc since it was new. use it mainly duck hunting in tidal marsh but also fishing and crabbing. it has been only used in salt/brackish water and has no pitting anywhere. have banged a couple rivets over the years to stop leaking a tad but other than that it is fine. with the vee i have polar crafts and other flat bottom boats follow me updown the delaware river/bay on way in/out from hunting to keep them from pounding. i wouldn't shy away from aluminum if it suits your needs imo.
I'm with benji in that the one you pictured in any chop will pound you to death.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks Matey !
OK then the Trihull is out of the mix, and the Key west sold quick.
I'll keep looking. I do have a free Capri 16', 60 hp if I want it. It might do till I can find more what I'm wanting. Whaddaya think ?
Looks like a semi deep v and pretty stable. Would maybe make a decent sound, gentle bay boat ? Price is right.
Thanks again


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Have you considered a jet ski? Look up jetski Brian on the fb. Some skis can be rigged into a very fishable platform


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

I have seen them and look really nice, but not for me, thanks. Maybe if I were younger. I need room for 2 or three folks and gear.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Matey said:


> i have a 1990 16' smokercraft aluminum modified vee boat w/ 40 hp merc since it was new. use it mainly duck hunting in tidal marsh but also fishing and crabbing. it has been only used in salt/brackish water and has no pitting anywhere. have banged a couple rivets over the years to stop leaking a tad but other than that it is fine.


Is this a painted hull ?
I have a 14' Sylvan that is not painted below the strake/chine.I have a 15 tiller for it, but it seems a bit light for the sound.


----------

